# Game #11 (11/21): Los Angeles Clippers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Box Score/Highlights:* 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_157_laclal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_157_laclal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Should be a good game. As long as the Lakers don't play like they did in the victory over the Bulls...I think they will take this one. They must play better defense, cut down on the TOs and Kobe must have a better game. He looked horrible against the Bulls.


----------



## BallFan1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am not a Laker fan nor a Clipper fan but it seems like this is the first real test that the Lakers will get against the Clippers. So far they have won against GSW,Sonics,Grizzlies,Minny,Raps,Bulls and Suns. With the exception of GSW, none of those other teams have shown or done anything in the season so far. The Clippers OTOH have beaten more playoff caliber teams and their only losses have come against Jazz and Phoenix and they are hungry for their first road win. I hope we are entertained by a good ball game tonight. The Lakers will have their hands full with Brand,Maggette,SAM, etc. If Bynum plays well and keeps away from fouls then the Lakers might win this but it will be a close game.
Good luck Lakers! :clap:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

"The Battle of LA" starts tonight! This will be an exciting game, the Lakers will have their hands full against the scoring combination of EB & ET. AB needs to to be a defensive presence around the paint to contain EB. Well, i know one thing is certain, LA is gonna win tonight!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Ghiman said:


> "The Battle of LA" starts tonight! This will be an exciting game, the Lakers will have their hands full against the scoring combination of *EB & ET*. AB needs to to be a defensive presence around the paint to contain EB. Well, i know one thing is certain, LA is gonna win tonight!



i like that...funny stuff... :laugh: 


:cheers: here's to a well-officiated(kind of an oxymoron) game...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we need this game...we need to beat a decient team unlike the teams we played recently


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Truthfully, I'd like to see us thrash their asses. A handful have become way too bumptious from one WCF appearance. Obviously they are a solid team and will be hard enough to beat, so no blowout will happen. I can wish though right? By the way, does anyone think Phil will experiment with some Bynum and Kwame on the floor at the same time. Lamar has no business guarding Brand for the majority of the game. Matchup Brown/Brand and Kaman/Bynum. Kwame needs to man up and learn the 4 spot. Quit making excuses for everything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It should definitely be a great game...I can't wait.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're averaging 18+TOs per game, our offense is stagnant and we haven't given a full 48mins of effort since the Warriors game. Let's be realistic here...the Clippers should trash us.

However, if it's another ugly game and we come out on top, then it could be that our team has found an identity...we make teams play almost as sloppy as we do, and we eventually come out on top. That's not the most effective or asthetically pleasing team identity, but if it works...that's ok by me.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> By the way, does anyone think Phil will experiment with some Bynum and Kwame on the floor at the same time. Lamar has no business guarding Brand for the majority of the game. Matchup Brown/Brand and Kaman/Bynum. Kwame needs to man up and learn the 4 spot. Quit making excuses for everything.


I sure hope so. if ronny is in the line-up, we could throw him at brand, but kwame is definetely our best bet. He just needs to stay within himself on offense, and not rush things. pretty much the same thing we tell him to do when he's playing the 5, just a little more so at the 4. And if kwame wants to remain a laker for the long run, he better learn how to play the 4 spot, because our starting center position will be occupied for about 12-15 years


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We're averaging 18+TOs per game, our offense is stagnant and we haven't given a full 48mins of effort since the Warriors game. Let's be realistic here...the Clippers should trash us.
> 
> However, if it's another ugly game and we come out on top, then it could be that our team has found an identity...we make teams play almost as sloppy as we do, and we eventually come out on top. That's not the most effective or asthetically pleasing team identity, but if it works...that's ok by me.



Unfortunately I agree with you. We need to cut down the turnovers and run the offense. Then this will be a good game. If we play like we did against the Bulls, we will get thumped.

LA vs LA have all been good games recently, and the Lakers have something to prove, so I am looking forward to a good game. I always love playing the Clips.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Brand scores 28 but Lakers still win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame couldnt stop Ray Charles out there.. jeez


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I like our chances in this one, with the exception of # 24 and Vlad, every major player is playing at a high level or at least performing within expectation. We also create more mismatch for the Clippers than they do for us. Brand is the only player that I can think of, that we have no clear cut answer on the defensive end as of this point.

Hopefully, Lamar and Kobe doesnt have an off game in tonights game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kwame couldnt stop Ray Charles out there.. jeez



At school so I cant watch the game.. But sounds like its the Kobe show judging by the points? Bynum foul trouble already? Kawme pulling his ususal?

I guess it could be worse for the Lakers, but it is only the first quarter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And Odom couldnt fight for his life at the line if he had a floatie :rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This team can't even hit half their free throws.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers up 27-25.. Kobe has 20.. blah


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame having a weird night he's scoring and rebounding not playing good defense usually the other way around. odom struggling shooting free throws and shooting.

Bynum struggling shooting and in foul trouble. 

Kobe om fire. 

Weird stuff.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Stumbling and bumbling lakers up 6. man we're taking this ugly ball to a whole other level. 

Seems like every team we play gets caught up in our frantic and sloppy style of play because the Clips are playing as sloppy as we are.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

What a shot by Kobe. Reverse layup.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 51 - Clippers 48

<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 19 1-7 0-2 2-6 1 2 2 2 1 0 3 4 
Walton 16 2-5 1-1 0-0 1 3 1 2 2 1 2 5 
Bynum 8 1-3 0-0 2-2 2 4 1 1 0 0 2 4 
Parker 16 3-7 0-1 2-2 1 1 1 2 0 0 0 8 
Bryant 17 8-13 1-1 6-7 1 3 0 1 2 0 3 23 
Brown 15 3-6 0-0 1-2 4 8 0 1 0 0 2 7 
Evans 9 0-4 0-1 0-0 2 4 0 0 0 0 2 0 
Vujacic 7 0-1 0-1 0-0 1 2 0 0 0 0 1 0 
Radman	8 0-3 0-2 0-0 0 2 3 0 0 0 0 0 
Totals 115 18-49 2-9 13-19 13 29 8 9 5 1 15 51 
Percentages: .367 .222 .684 Team Rebounds: 3
</pre>

<pre>
LA Clippers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Brand 18 6-10 0-0 2-3 4 7 1 2 0 0 1 14 
Ross 16 3-5 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 1 2 0 2 6 
Kaman 15 3-7 0-0 2-3 3 8 0 2 1 4 2 8 
Cassell 18 2-8 0-0 2-2 1 3 2 1 1 0 1 6 
Mobley 19 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 1 3 1 1 0 2 2 
Thomas 9 1-3 0-0 0-0 0 3 2 1 0 0 2 2 
Maggett 14 3-8 0-0 4-7 1 4 2 1 1 0 2 10 
Livings	6 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 
Totals 115 19-44 0-0 10-15 10 27 10 10 6 4 12 48 
Percentages: .432 .000 .667 Team Rebounds: 8
</pre>


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow. Everyone not named Kobe are stinking it up at the first half.
Hope they step up in the 2nd half and take this win.

We are lucky that the Clippers are playing rusty too.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Odom disappearing again, no surprise there. But Clippers are a really good defensive team, fun to watch them work hard. Amazing they're that good defensively with a matador like Cassell. 

Anyway, Kwame looks better (his D hasn't been that bad, come on, no one's stopping Brand) and Kobe looks better than he has all season on both sides of the ball. Smush actually playing D out there and getting some things done on O. But Kobe and Odom have 3 fouls, and Kwame and Bynum have 2 each, so they got to be careful coming into the 3rd making sure they continue to play defense.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Anyone know a way I could listen to the game? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Smush can not guard the alien. But, that goes both ways.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cassell delay of game then gets a T.. Kobe hits the ft.... kobe fouled 2 fts


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Arg, Smush gets a T lol. Kobe goes up to him askin what happened, what happened


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we're hot from the 3 pt line. $ in the 3rd quarter. 

Cassell is killing Smush though


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My god, could Kobe be any more efficient tonight?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe blocked by Quinton Ross. His legs still aren't there yet. Lakers clamping down defensively though, looking good out there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sasha is terrible plain and simple.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We just dominated the first 3Qs and we're gonna lose because our moron coach didn't put Kobe in in the first 4mins of the 4th...great.

Last one to cuss out Phil wins.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kwame looking like Arvydas Sabonis out there.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

A minute ago it was tied at 91, now we lead 98 - 91? 7-0 run for the Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Look how much complaining the Clippers are making in their forum ... horrible.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's a good thing Kobe decided to show up.. because not many others did IMHO!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

103-96 with 16 seconds left in the game. Looks like this ones ours. 8-3 baby!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has been scintilating. odom has played a terrific game, I'll take bad shooting but he took like 19 shots thats what I'm sying don't check outta the game keep going hard. 

kwame has been terrific, on boards , on defense, just activity everywhere, he's defended Brand real well. 

We didn't score for almost 7 minutes in the 4th. Incredible. 

We are the Best Ugly winning team in the league. 

Incredible


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

"Win Ugly" seems to be our motto this year. W/e. as long as we get that W!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My bad.. props to Kwame for a double double too!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't believe our Field Gold Percentage is 37.1% and yet we still won the game.
What a ugly ugly ugly win, but I will take it .

Lakers are for real now. Last year, these kind of games, they would have lost chemistry and lost.
When the Clippers were making their big run during the 4th quarter, the Lakers would have been killed last year. Not this year. Lakers have been closing out all their games. I'm happy for it.

Our next test is the Utah Jazz. Hope they can take that game. If we are gonna win that game, we can't be shooting around 37.1% anymore. I hope they can take that one, but I have a bad feeling that they are going to lose. We will see how it goes.

Congrad Lakers for this ugly win !!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Gotta love how Kobe was playing within the offense, except when he had to take over when the Lakers went 0-11 to start the 4th.

Props to Kobe for an amazing game. :clap:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Luuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee 10 - 14 from the three point line this season?

All smiles, baby. :biggrin:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Another W that would've been an L if it was last season.

I liked how Lamar stayed agressive even though he wasn't hitting his shots. Utah next. :shy:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we don't deserve props yet. if we beat utah in utah on thursday (i think?) then we deserve kudos. im really hoping we do, it'll prove something.. plus it'll burst utahs' bubble :biggrin:


----------



## BallFan1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Congratulations Laker Fans. I think the Lakers got some calls go their way since it was their home. If they play like this at Utah then there is no way they can come with a victory. I think the Clippers have better overall talent than the Lakers but they got outcoached today. Props to PJ. :clap:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers lose this one easily last season and would be at .500 with as many close games and lost leads and generally UGLY games the Lakers have played this year. But this is a new team, a new season, and the guys have much better fortitude down the stretch of games. Props to Kwame too, really came through.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Steez said:


> Look how much complaining the Clippers are making in their forum ... horrible.


Even funnier; the *****ing over the calls is led by a _Kings fan_. Gotta love that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe and Luke might be keys to the utah game. The jazz don't really have a shooting guard that is any good consistently. Kobe should be able to rest some on defense and attack on offense . Luke should be able to stay on the floor because they don't have any ridiculous athlete's like magette who'll chase him outta the game defensively. 

Turnovers could kill us against them. Our size inside could be an advantage. Boozer isn't a good defender neither is Okur but they have active hands so ball security is the 1st priority. 

Deron Williams is gonna eat our pg's alive. 

Should be a good one.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

boozer + okur ... is it possible that we may see both andrew and kwame on the floor at the same time?

i don't like that idea though.. i don't feel comfortable with 2 centers in the game like that.

is kirilenko back? he's pretty good with kobe.. 

oh and i expect deron williams to have a big game, because smush will be defending him. he's gonna get to any spot he wants to on the court.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Box Score/Highlights:* 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4207460&postcount=2


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i find it very sad that we are a top 5 team in the NBA considering we havent been playing very well...the NBA is sucking it up right now haha :2fing:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good win for us...as ugly as it was! We've had a few of these ugly wins already. That should be our motto this season..._*WIN UGLY*_.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

EHL said:


> Even funnier; the *****ing over the calls is led by a _Kings fan_. Gotta love that.


He's basically saying the Clippers lost to the Lakers b/c of the refs. :laugh: 

Great to see Kobe being very efficient, with over 50% shooting for the early season.

I guess Phil is really starting to get Kobe to take less 3's, just like he did with MJ during the Bulls runs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Eternal said:


> He's basically saying the Clippers lost to the Lakers b/c of the refs. :laugh:
> 
> Great to see Kobe being very efficient, with over 50% shooting for the early season.
> 
> I guess Phil is really starting to get Kobe to take less 3's, just like he did with MJ during the Bulls runs.


I think the 3's by Kobe were out of desperation because we didn't have a bench, we were so thin he knew we needed as many buckets as possible. This season we have more options and his knee is preventing him from getting his legs into the deep jumpers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> boozer + okur ... is it possible that we may see both andrew and kwame on the floor at the same time?
> 
> i don't like that idea though.. i don't feel comfortable with 2 centers in the game like that.
> 
> ...




AK does a good job contesting Kobe jumper but the last 3 games or so Kobe has killed AK off the dribble. AK had 1 really good game defending Kobe. Kobe has done well since. 

AK might be better off guarding odom. Because Odom will have a quickness advantage over Boozer. 

Odom will cross match I'm sure on Okur like he guarded Kaman, Kwame/Bynum will guard Boozer like they did Brand. 

Deron Williams and the others are the unknown, Milsap, Harp, Miles, and the rookie. They could blow the game open in transition.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I think the 3's by Kobe were out of desperation because we didn't have a bench, we were so thin he knew we needed as many buckets as possible. This season we have more options and his knee is preventing him from getting his legs into the deep jumpers.


I think it's a mix of that and his maturity.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> AK does a good job contesting Kobe jumper but the last 3 games or so Kobe has killed AK off the dribble. AK had 1 really good game defending Kobe. Kobe has done well since.
> 
> AK might be better off guarding odom. Because Odom will have a quickness advantage over Boozer.
> 
> ...


Agreed

Deron WIlliams and the rookie(penatration and transistion 3s), AK-47(Blocking), and Okur (Jump shooting big man) will be the Lakers biggest concerns. The Lakers enjoyed a stretch were they weren't playing good transition offensive teams so they may not be prepared for the onslaught the Jazz may bring in the open court. Both Bynum and Kwame have problems with guarding centers that can shoot long range and Okur is one (if not the best) that can do so.

Jazz like to come out on fire and break down the visiting teams early so the Lakers need to stay focused, keep the game close, and then do what they have been doing well this season.....close out the game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was a big win for Lakers. It was also on of the best defensive games they played all year and we didnt turn the ball over a million times. Kobe went crazy, which was good to see. It seems everyone but Lakers fans forgot how explosive he can be. Kwame looked good on defense and rebounds. He missed a few easy put backs but in all, he was much more patient with the ball on offense. And get this, Luke Walton is leading the league in three point shot percentage. What is happening this year, its crazy time ?!

Lamar had a bad game, but the good news is he never stopped being aggressive, and even hit a huge shot for us late in the game. Most importantly, he and Kobe played a couple good two-man offensive sets. It will be amazing when those two fully gel and it looks like it wont be too much longer.

What happened to Sasha? He sucks. He's worse than he was last year. And cookie doesnt even get to play anymore. Why did he get a 3 yr extension if we arent even going to play him? 

Thats enough outta me. I am looking forward to our biggest challenge of the season so far when we play the Jazz on Friday. It will be a tough one.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol one kid on that board said that half the lakers roster wouldnt be playing hahaha (i.e. walton, mo evans, smush)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lol one kid on that board said that half the lakers roster wouldnt be playing hahaha (i.e. walton, mo evans, smush)


They're Clipper fans. Enough said. Seriously, if you've lived in L.A. for longer than 2 years, I don't understand how you become a loyal Clipper fan. Maybe a Laker-Clipper guy or a Laker-only guy or even just a SoCal sports team guy. But a loyal Clippers fan? Nah, they need to return to San Diego. Which isn't a knock on San Diego, a great city that should have an NBA team.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We'll win this game since they have nobody to put on Kobe and Lamar. If AK is not playin, theyre screwed. If he is, he'll probably wont be playin at 100%. And then if they have AK on Kobe, who's guarding Lamar? Carlos Boozer? That would remove their best rebounder away from the basket.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow are they ever mad at last nights game lol...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Steez said:


> Wow are they ever mad at last nights game lol...


Yeah, they are pissed. And pretty hostile too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

They made the WCF. Respect their greatness for eternity.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> They made the WCF. Respect their greatness for eternity.


Correct me if Im wrong, but the Clips lost to the Suns in the 2nd round last year right?

Which, coincidentally was 1 round farther than they had ever been.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but the Clips lost to the Suns in the 2nd round last year right?
> 
> Which, coincidentally was 1 round farther than they had ever been.


 Oops! Meant to put WCSF. Even more reason to respect their greatness! They had two more wins and made it one more round in the playoffs. A select few are almost as bad as Kings fans (not all of them of course).


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha. It pains me to see Clipper fans be Laker haters. Clips have always been my 2nd favorite team, they were just never good. You give them 2 good years and all of a sudden they turn on you.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

these clipper fans.. ref's are ppl too, they dont make the right decisions everytime, and it probably could've been the same way for the clippers tonight. i dont see why they would get so riled up over it. i bet there were plenty of times where refs made calls in their favor too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Haha. It pains me to see Clipper fans be Laker haters. Clips have always been my 2nd favorite team, they were just never good. You give them 2 good years and all of a sudden they turn on you.



Its not all of them.... But Dynasty Raider has been riding kobes jock for the last two years on these forums. His hate for him is stronger than anyone Ive ever seen... and honestly... if you look at the teams he likes.. (do any of them ever win anything?), I dont blame him for being jealous and unhappy when the Lakers worst seasons are comparible to the Clippers best...

I just posted a lengthy Dynasty response over in the clipper forum.


----------

